# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Переход на зимнее время с помощью утилиты Tzedit

## Matias

Как известно, 26 октября Россия переходит на зимнее время. Поскольку Microsoft не выпустила соответствующее обновление для Windows XP, то пользователям этой ОС придется осуществить перевод часов вручную. Для этого следует воспользоваться бесплатной утилитой Tzedit. В базе знаний Microsoft опубликована инструкция по работе с утилитой. Файл справки на английском есть и в папке самой утилиты Tzedit.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

А просто сменить часовой пояс не получится?

----------


## Matias

Разумеется, можно поступить и так, но в таком случае сайты будут некорректно определять местоположение пользователя.

----------


## Val_Ery

> в таком случае сайты будут некорректно определять местоположение пользователя.


Можно об этом по подробнее?..
Особенно интересует точность подобного определения моего местоположения при посещении мною какого-нибудь сайта. Если она будет точнее, чем "часовая зона Архангельск - Москва - Краснодар", буду рекомендовать...  :Smiley: 

=================================

Блин, почитал инструкцию по работе с утилитой...
Речь вообще об Аутлуке



> Please install the time zone updates as soon as possible. This minimizes the number of Outlook and Exchange meetings or calendar events that are scheduled during the period that will experience changes.


Я-то думал что-то новое  :Sad:  Думал плевать теперь на GPS, IP, WiFi-IP и GSM с его ячейками

----------


## luc-48

Здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста существует ли подобная утилита для Windows 7? Стандартный пакет обновления KB2998527 у меня не устанавливается, пишет обновление не применимо к этому компьютеру.

----------


## Matias

> существует ли подобная утилита для Windows 7


Возможно, Tzedit поддерживает все версии Windows, начиная с Windows 2000.

----------


## luc-48

Видимо на windows 7 она не действует.В окне программы дату скорректировал (GMT+03 :Smiley: Волгоград,Москва,Санкт-Петербург. А в свойствах Дата и время осталось по прежнему (GMT+04 :Smiley: Волгоград,Москва,Санкт-Петербург. На XP всё редактировалось как положено.

----------


## Matias

> Видимо на windows 7 она не действует


В таком случае можно использовать Tzedit от Southsoftware. Она точно поддерживает Семерку.

----------


## Matias

Microsoft удалила Tzedit со своего сайта. Однако утилита доступна в Архиве Интернета по этой ссылке.

----------


## rage_xp

Можно запустить вот этот файл реестра https://yadi.sk/d/mFflzink3Lyanv  , на Windows XP вручную убрать галочку "Переход на летнее время", а в Windows 7 и выше делать ничего уже не нужно.

----------

